# barefoot bones on fly! 07/12



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice, quick work on the bones Eric!  Must be great to have them in your backyard like that.

Your story about the fly hitting the rod makes me wonder if that's not what happened to my CPS this past weekend. Before this last trip, I let a coworker who is just learning to fly fish try my rod. It had a heavy lead-eyed fly on it at the time, and the next time I used it...snap!


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

good talking to you at the ramp on sunday....next time I see you i'll show you the baits those reds won't refuse......


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> good talking to you at the ramp on sunday....next time I see you i'll show you the baits those reds won't refuse......


It was cool talkin' to you too. 
I'm going to post a flamingo report from Sunday and Monday now.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sometimes going simple is the way to go.....other times there is just no mojo in a combo and it is time to try something else.


----------



## snooks (Sep 21, 2009)

the plastics I use never gets turned down


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

cool deal on the bones   not so much on the rod. I guess those ultralight sticks aren't as resilient to flying objects... 

Try some unweighted flies for a while though. Otherwise you may trigger a TFO warranty policy change for the worse and ruin it for us all.  ;D


----------

